# Excision of the Buttocks



## Jackie Derm (Jan 12, 2012)

What cpt code would you use for the excision?  Is it considered part of the leg?  Thanks.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Please tell us more*

A scrubbed OR would be helpful. Was the lesion benign or malignant? How large (in cm) and what were its margins? What type of closure?


----------



## Jackie Derm (Jan 13, 2012)

I do not have that information.  The doctor was wondering what general area it falls into per the cpt code groupings.


----------



## kumeena (Jan 16, 2012)

How about muscle?? or trunk??


----------



## ERINM (Jan 17, 2012)

I would say trunk


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 18, 2012)

I use "trunk"


----------

